# turkey mount



## econdave (Sep 19, 2007)

the tail feathers "fan" broke off my mount, any idea how to re attach it? please help,


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

a dab of hot glue should do the trick.


----------



## econdave (Sep 19, 2007)

will give it a shot, no pun intended. Thank you.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I would use bondo...available at most automotive stores...Gives you a little more working time and is stronger than Hot Glue!


----------

